# Stud shadowing



## chuckdec (Apr 23, 2007)

Visited a homeowner to view and quote an interior repaint today and on the perimeter walls I noticed verticle stud shadowing on every wall, 6 years old house, looks as thought the homebuilder used a builders flat.
Tested for mildew and showed negative, house is clad in vinyl exterior.
Generally use a zinsser primer tinted and a Ben Moore top product for this type of repaint.
Should I or the homeowner be concerned with the shadowing showing through the existing topcoat?
I hardly see this when viewing houses for a repaint, and I don't know a lot about homebuilding, but my thoughts lean in the direction of either cheap paint or an insulation problem.
Any help or advice from you guys would be greatly appreciated.
Charlie


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like a simple case of dirty air, I see it sometimes on remolds or apartments where the people smoked alot, just prime and finish, should be fine.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

If it was oil forced hot air heat, it could've been a small blow back
If it is, that stuff is tenacious and loves to leach through paint
Try and clean some off...see what happens


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

If it is blow back you're seeing, I've dealt with this a bunch. I usually tsp it, then problock it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Often it shows an area of poor insulation and the dirt in the air sticks to the cold spots on the wall. I have had jobs where the studs and all the nailholes on exterior walls only where shadowed.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Rich said:


> If it is blow back you're seeing, I've dealt with this a bunch. I usually tsp it, then problock it.



Agreed best route to go. I would use the oderless oil primer for stain blocking


----------

